# Regular Season Game 24: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(12-11)/(15-9)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, December 15, 8:30 p.m. ET*
*Toyota Center* 














































*Francis / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Harris / Terry / Howard / Nowitzki / Dampier*


*Preview

Since matching up with the Dallas Mavericks in a seven-game playoff series in 2005, the Rockets haven't had any trouble building a lead over their North Texas rivals.

The trouble has been hanging on to those advantages.

The Rockets will look to end their late-game struggles against the Mavericks Saturday night when the Southwest Division rivals meet at Toyota Center.

Since knocking the Rockets out of the playoffs in 2005, the Mavs have won nine of the past 10 games in the I-45 series. But with the exception of some blowouts during the 2005-06 season, the Rockets have been in every game against Dallas and had a chance to thwart the Mavs in the fourth quarter.

The Rockets, though, haven't been able to close out games against one of their chief rivals.

"It seems like we're always leading them," Rockets star Tracy McGrady said. "We play well for three quarters and then in the fourth quarter, they make adjustments."

The Mavs have already done it to the Rockets this season. Twice.

During a back-and-forth game in Dallas in November, the Rockets had a two-point advantage over the Mavs before Jason Terry and Co. used a 21-10 finishing kick to pull away for a 107-98 win.

Two weeks later, the two teams met again in Houston. The Rockets bolted to a 17-point advantage before taking a 12-point lead into the final period. Still, Houston couldn't finish. The Mavs used a 20-7 run over the final six minutes to steal the win.

What went wrong in those games?

'We had them down and they just wanted it a little bit more than we did," Rockets forward Chuck Hayes said. "When they picked up their intensity, our intensity remained the same."

The Mavs' ability to go small hasn't helped either.

During the comeback win in Houston, Dallas coach Avery Johnson opted to go small against Houston in the fourth quarter.

He shifted Dirk Nowitzki to center and surrounded the reigning MVP with perimeter players. The manuever not only added more speed on the floor, but forced Yao Ming to guard one of Dallas' perimeter players.

With Devin Harris and Terry pushing the ball, Houston struggled to keep pace with the quick lineup, allowing the Mavs to score 38 points in the period.

That was hardly the first time that Johnson went to such a lineup against Houston. But every time he has done it, he's gotten similar results.

"It makes it real difficult for us when they have Nowitzki on the floor with four people," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "Obviously, it puts us in a real bind with Yao so we have to make a decision with what to do. But we have to hurt them at the other end."

How can the Rockets do that?

McGrady and Co. believe they have to do a better job of utilizing Yao when the Mavs go to that quick lineup.

"We got to do a better job executing on the offensive end," McGrady said. "We have to really exploit them when they go small because we still have Yao out there."

The Rockets haven't been able to do that -- or really much of anything else -- down the stretch against the Mavs.

They're hoping that Saturday night will be different.

"We need to stick with what got us the lead," Rockets forward Shane Battier said. "So often in basketball, you forget what works. When you're playing against good teams, they make you pay. Whatever we do to get a lead is what we need to do every night."


Mavericks Update: The Rockets aren't the only team in Texas struggling with inconsistent play. Since opening the season with a strong start, the Mavs have won just five of their past 12 games. The biggest area of concern has been on the defensive end, where Dallas is giving up too many points in the paint. They're allowing 99.3 points per game. The Mavs will be playing the second half of a back-to-back against Houston, but have beaten the Rockets twice this season.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

So which team sucks more right now? I think its us.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game has me worried. I say loss. I am just not convinced that we are serious yet. Although Dallas is in their own little slump as of now, but I still think they are better than us.

We'll see.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Agreed PO. Dallas has at least shown they can get on run. When I say run, if you look at their two win streaks, they easily beat everyone except Houston and Golden State.

We haven't shown anything at all since 6-1. One minute we look like the best team in the league and the next game we look like the worst team in the league.

I just hope we win 3 more games in a row so I can start watching again.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Alston is out for this game. Aaron Brooks got called up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brooks and Novak stats in the D-League:


```
Player 	G 	GS 	MPG 	FGP 	3PP 	FTP 	OFF 	DEF 	TOT 	APG 	SPG 	BPG 	TO 	PF 	PPG
Aaron Brooks 	2 	2 	43.0 	.474 	.556 	.714 	1.50 	4.00 	5.50 	5.0 	.00 	.00 	4.00 	5.00 	23.0
Steve Novak 	8 	8 	39.5 	.466 	.510 	.882 	1.40 	5.50 	6.90 	1.4 	.25 	.38 	1.75 	3.63 	18.9
```


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Chances that this is going to be an ugly game are very high.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

we'll probably get pwned.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article


> Francis' knee OK
> Steve Francis returned to practice Friday after getting a day off from Thursday's workout, saying he had no problem with his right knee.
> 
> "I went to see Russ (Paine, a Houston rehabilitation specialist)," Francis said. "It was nothing major. I'm cool. It's great. I went to get extra work done."
> ...


Brooks is back with the team, Alston is sitting this one out.
I think Mike James would start.
Anyway, Should be a fun game to watch if Brooks get major playing time.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Quick post for vBookie Event! 
NO ODDS THIS TIME. PURELY WIN OR LOSE. 
Bets on PEOPLE!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just hope we can hold them off in the 4th quarter

Over the last two meeting we had against Dallas, the common thread in those two games has been Houston's inability to stop Dallas down the stretch. The Mavericks scored 30 points in the fourth quarter of a 107-98 win on Nov. 5, and rallied from 17 points down by scoring 38 points over the final 12 minutes in a 100-94 victory on Nov. 21.

We need to CLOSE THEM OUT


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We're screwed, hopefully that is not entirely true. We'll see what hold tonight.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go game's gonna tip off soon!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

why cant Chuck Hayes make point blank layups anymore?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Terry the Rockets killer!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh T-Mac right back. Go T-Mac's gonna be big in this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

oh my. NOT THE SOULJA BOY.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He makes the harder tips. What a weirdo. But whatever, GO CHUCK!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We made a free throw :yay:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bahaha did you hear T-Mac say ****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I love Chuck Hayes


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac just pisses me off sometimes. I just don't understand why he takes such stupid shots


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How the hell did he get cut?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

1-7 shooting for Tmac, Rock down 4


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Tmac just pisses me off sometimes. I just don't understand why he takes such stupid shots


Francis steals the missed Freethow by Hayes, out to Tmac for the wild 3.....:mad2:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Shane Battier is so yucky.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bonzi has been a "rim rocker" lately


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow

BANZAI!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Yao goin for an AND1 just after Bonzi got one


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW too bad calls there against us

NO call for Yao.............
call on Scola.........


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Refs are a non-factor - Howard killing us, glad he got his 2nd


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

glad to see Kurt get some time


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have come to the conclusion that we cant grab rebounds anymore


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Kirk

Wow we are using a deep rotation today already a 10 man rotation.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Shane's the only one with anything close to a good voice.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Shane's the only one with anything close to a good voice.


yeah listening to Clyde is like having AIDS

It always sucks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW TMAC isnt really hitting anything right now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Go Shane thats the play


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> yeah listening to Clyde is like having AIDS
> 
> It always sucks


LOL I was talking about the Christmas Jingle bells advert


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

these refs are horrible


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man we arent getting any calls......


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah, some of those no calls are getting a little annoying


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Tmac again with his candy-*** performance... i don't understand why we don't pound it into yao EVERY SINGLE TIME!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Another double double for Yao

This is what I like to see from Yao.

Whats the deal with TMAC?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Battier 3.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We have like a thousand offensive rebs.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

41-38 Steve Francis missed that lay up.

Take 1 turnover off Stevie's TOs today cause one of them was a no-call.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i notice our offense becomes more fluid and has more movement when Tmac is out...

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DID Yao play for the Chinese team right through the offseason??????????

Did he get any rest?

He is playing amazingly right now.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think against the Mavs Deke would be a better sub for Yao than Scola or Chuck. It will only be another 4 mins off anyway.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW Knicks beating the Nets...........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TMAC is back 

I want to see his game face NOW.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Francis looks DONE.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Flop by Dirk...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Francis looks DONE.


Yeah, I hate to say it, but he does look done. 

At least we gave him a chance. Thats all I wanted


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Flop by Dirk...


I don't know how the refs could make that call, I mean he is a good flopper, but he is not anywhere near as good as Devin Harris. I just hate flopping ...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Stevie For 3!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

When Stevie isnt the MAN on the team he seems to not know how to make play for others. And he looks like he doesnt want to take too many shots.

He needs to play his natural game and then maybe it will all come together.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well he has been pasing the ball, but sometimes just a little too passive. He has passed up some easy shots, I just want him to get some confidence.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What was that be Stevie???????????

Dang


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I repeat, Francis is D-O-N-E.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Put James on Stevie's confidence is gone.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, Steve is just not there tonight. Not at all, and I kind of feel bad for him because he really is trying to be a different player.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Who do you want to win Suns or Hornets?

I still am half hoping for the two ranking.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yeah, Steve is just not there tonight. Not at all, and I kind of feel bad for him because he really is trying to be a different player.


He just looks really really slow. His handles are gone, his instincts are gone, and he can't shoot for the life of him.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Back to a 9 point game. -_-


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang I swear you have to tackle Yao to get a call against you.........


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh Howard reminds me of T-Mac ... both take too many forced jumpshots.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Man TMAC & Stevie havent given us much.

TMAC is just walking around the court. This cant be the attitude of a captain.

Francis with 5 TOs and made just the one shot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This offense sucks on epic proportions


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Even Bill and Clyde are criticizing the offense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What the f happenned in the 2nd half........

Put James on


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If there is any chance of us winning now its Yao


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This team sickens me. Tmac sucks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rick adelman's offense is worse than JVG's


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> rick adelman's offense is worse than JVG's


Definitely. Far worse. Last year's Rockets woulda chewed this one a new hole.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is so freakin frustrating


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Get it into Yao for gods sake

Yao
Battier
Wells
Head
James/Brooks

I want to see that lineup


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Get TMAC off


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dude this is ridiculous. Yao can dominate this Dallas defense. But we want to spread the ball around.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn Yao has logged over 41 minutes this game!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Damn Yao has logged over 41 minutes this game!


Well he's in there for decoration, cuz he hasn't been getting the ball that often.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

can we just tank for some good players


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> rick adelman's offense is worse than JVG's


Is it Adelman's fault that Stevie has become a TO machine & is not hitting any shots???
Or that TMAC is showing no passion?
Or no calls are called against anyone guarding Yao?

Cant believe TMAC has taken as many shots as Yao despite the fact he was away from the game for along time. And he hasnt made any shots either isnt it time to look to deliver to Yao?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hroz said:


> Is it Adelman's fault that Stevie has become a TO machine & is not hitting any shots???
> Or that TMAC is showing no passion?
> Or no calls are called against anyone guarding Yao?
> 
> Cant believe TMAC has taken as many shots as Yao despite the fact he was away from the game for along time. And he hasnt made any shots either isnt it time to look to deliver to Yao?


true, but bottom line, this years offense is the 2nd worse in the NBA. We are statistically worse in every single category compared to last year, and we had coach JVG running the helm. 

Rick is suppose to make the offense easier for Tmac and yao? Or where is this smooth flowing, passing games we been hearing about all summer?
It sucks, but bottom line, this offense is Ricks system, and with Rick running the helm, it is worse in every category imaginable.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah cant be bothered watching the post mortem on the final whistle.

I have turned it off. WOW we have had a bad stretch........


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd like to say that the Mavs have played good D, but then again at least 50 percent of that was that Rockets offense is even more stagnant than the Mavs offense which is hard to do.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont know if anyone else does this.

But from an offensive stand point. I always look at a persons shot Attempts + TOs and the amount of points they score.

If points scored >>> shot attempts+ TOs it normally means they have been a solid contributor on the offensive end.

Today Yao Bonzi Kirk were the only three who achieved that. It is very rare that there are only 3 players who achieve that.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

You see how carefree Tmac was after the loss? Yao looked like his family just got brutally murdered.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Well he's in there for decoration, cuz he hasn't been getting the ball that often.


TMAC was really disapointting today. I was getting so frustrated with his play.

He showed no hustle what so ever.

He just seemed to wander up and down the court. Sometimes he showed alittle life when he had the ball but even then he took mostly really bad jumpshot options.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac got it going late in the 3rd then nothing went. If you're going to play through an injury at least show some passion and don't just lag around. Be like Isiah.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> You see how carefree Tmac was after the loss? Yao looked like his family just got brutally murdered.


haha really? nice i mean if we take one thing out of these bad games is Yao is showing toughness and unwilling to lose so it might be better in the long run but thats the only positive that there is about this team...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> You see how carefree Tmac was after the loss? Yao looked like his family just got brutally murdered.


there's nothing new there. Each of those guys have always been that way


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn, looks like I'm not going to get to watch another game this season. So much for four in a row. Back to zero!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Damn, looks like I'm not going to get to watch another game this season. So much for four in a row. Back to zero!


do we ever have a four game stretch where we play seattle, minnesota, seattle, then minnesota again?

edit: or the knicks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> do we ever have a four game stretch where we play seattle, minnesota, seattle, then minnesota again?
> 
> edit: or the knicks


January 5th to 11th: Knicks Wizards Knicks T-Wolves
January 21st to 27th Sonics Sonics Blazers Jazz
April 1st to 9th Kings Blazers Sonics Clippers Sonics


Thats the best I can find.

Maybe one of them will form a 4 game win streak.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> January 5th to 11th: Knicks Wizards Knicks T-Wolves
> January 21st to 27th Sonics Sonics Blazers Jazz
> April 1st to 9th Kings Blazers Sonics Clippers Sonics
> 
> ...


man i can't say "yeah we should win this game" anymore about any team, we are just so awful and inconisstent that i really won't be surprise if we get blown out by the Blazers or kings or anyone i just don't know anything about this team as soon as the 4th quarter started i just couldn't watch the rockets play and just shut off the game so fustrating and hard to bare....i might just jump on the 4 games in a row bangwagon and not watch them until they start winning its just too much to watch them play its like your wasting your time, never have i thought watching the rockets were waste of time until this season


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> January 5th to 11th: Knicks Wizards Knicks T-Wolves
> January 21st to 27th Sonics Sonics Blazers Jazz
> April 1st to 9th Kings Blazers Sonics Clippers Sonics


So your telling me that I will have to wait at least another whole month before I get to watch the rockets again? And even then they might loose one of those games.

Trying to stay positive. 58 more games left so there is still time.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> So your telling me that I will have to wait at least another whole month before I get to watch the rockets again? And even then they might loose one of those games.
> 
> Trying to stay positive. 58 more games left so there is still time.


Think positively, we could turn this around at any time!! 

They could actually do it next week.. beat the Nuggets, Pistons, Grizzlies and Toronto.

I will start praying now.


----------

